
Opera Limited files for a $115M US IPO - cpeterso
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1737450/000114420418036749/tv496863-f1.htm
======
ksec
So some Chinese Funds bought it for $600M a few years ago, and now they are
going for an $115M IPO.

Sorry I am not following the logic here.

Edit: Turns out when they purchased it, they were on the rise and had 6%
browser market shares, now it is down to 3.5%. [1]

[1] [http://gs.statcounter.com/browser-market-
share#monthly-20151...](http://gs.statcounter.com/browser-market-
share#monthly-201510-201806)

~~~
nashashmi
Back then they were on the presto engine. Funny I remember the CEO saying they
were going to do some really great innovations after moving to blink..

And I believed them .

~~~
thablackbull
You're probably well aware, but for those of who aren't, he moved on to
Vivaldi.

~~~
vintagedave
Which is itself a disappointing browser. I like the idea, but the execution is
bad: mostly, for me, the UI speed. It's molasses, or glue, or <insert other
favorite slowness metaphor here>. I had to move to Chrome, and I haven't
managed to move back, or to FireFox yet either.

I speculate the cause is that the UI is written in HTML/Javascript, but I'm
not sure. Some parts of it have to be tailored per platform, and be natively
implemented, I'm sure.

~~~
nicoburns
I think most of the opera developers went to Mozilla when Opera ditched
presto.

------
LukeHoersten
Bitmain is buying $50m USD worth of shares: "Concurrently with, and subject
to, the completion of this offering, Tospring Technology Limited (“Bitmain”),
IDG China Capital Fund III L.P. (“IDG Capital Fund”) and IDG China Capital III
Investors L.P. (“IDG Capital Investors” and together with IDG Capital Fund,
“IDG”) have agreed to purchase from us US$50,000,000, US$9,529,000 and
US$471,000, respectively, of our ordinary shares, at a price per share equal
to the initial public offering price adjusted to reflect the ADS-to-share
ratio, or the Concurrent Private Placements."

------
microcolonel
My brain skipped ahead in reading "Bankruptcy" rather than "US IPO".

------
frogcoder
I used to love Opera until they made the major revision. Funny I just
installed Vivaldi browser yesterday, writing this comment on it. Vivaldi is
more Opera than Opera, it's no accident the founder is also one of the
founders and former CEO of Opera.

------
theAS
I really like Opera nowadays. I was using chrome, But inbuilt video popup,
inbuilt VPN, and Adblocker making me use Opera than firefox and chrome.

------
geekrax
Someone please acquire these folks so we don't have to worry about prefixing
-o- anymore.

~~~
apocalyptic0n3
Opera switched to Blink ages ago and the -o prefix died with it. If you're
still using it, that's on you.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
What's the -o- prefix?

~~~
e2e8
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Glossary/Vendor_Pre...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Glossary/Vendor_Prefix)

